# Habitation Door Hinge Replacement



## Mr_p (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello,

I have a McLouis Lagan with big garage doors on both sides of the van. Over the past couple of months one of them has got more and more stiff to move to the point the door will barely shut now - WD40 worked for about a week 

My dealer has advised it needs the hinge replaced and have quoted £55 for the hinge (without fitting).

I would like to do the job myself if possible, however, I'm not sure how the hinge is actually attached.

The door side appears to be attached by a alen key type bolt (fine with this), but the van side doesn't have any screws or pop rivets. I can only assume its been bonded to the door frame?

Has anyone got any experience in replacing a hinge like this? How are they safely removed and the new one attached? WHat do i need to use to attach the new one once the old has been removed?

Thanks

Iain


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have taken the liberty of copying SPYKALs suggestions from the library of available information at MHF to members.

Before you give up on trying to free the hinge have a go with one of these two special products.

I have always used a product called Plus Gas << when freeing up seized parts. It may work on those hinges, several applications may be needed and if possible make a little dam with Plasticine or putty to contain some liquid around the top of the hinge to give it time to soak in. Plus Gas also works well with some heat applied but in your case that is not an option so.....

Maybe try some of this, it is a newish innovation, I have not tried it but have read very good reports.... 
Loctite 8040 <<

PDF data download <<

Cheaper alternative : 
From Halfords (poor reviews Rolling Eyes )

Video : 





Another suggestion was to drill a small hole into the washer (you are intending to change it anyway) to allow oil access.
It is also possible that some incompatibility of materials is making the pin larger (rust for example).
You could always pay your subscription to see what other information is available.

Alan


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*Hinge*

Don't use plus gas or wd40 this affects the plastic and will not lubricate long term and will eventually make the hinges worse in my experience, use a non petroleum product olive oil or cooking oil this will help to start with, won't happen overnight though, take the plastic caps off not easy to remove, and fill the top of hinge, might take a day or too will have to work the doors bit at a time as well, these hinges normally don't need oiling as the pins are turning in a nylon case, oiling with the above can swell the bush making it hard to open as in your experience


----------

